# Отзывы > Казино >  Giải đáp thắc mắc phẫu thuật ngực có gây ung thư

## khachhangtuvan

ban đầu là em định cuối tháng này sẽ qua bệnh viện để thực hiện nâng ngực rồi đó. Mà tự nhiên hôm qua em thấy có bài viết bảo nâng ngực gì đó bị ung thư xong sợ quá hà. Mặc dù em không biết nguyên nhân gây ung thư của chị đó là gì có phải là do nâng ngực không. Nên hôm nay lên đây hỏi thử bệnh viện *phẫu thuật ngực có gây ung thư* không? Em nghĩ là không đâu mà cứ hỏi cho yên tâm. Với lại cho em hỏi nâng ngực xong hiệu quả được bao lâu dạ bệnh viện? (Mỹ Linh – Quận 11)

Xem ngay thông tin tham khảo: *phẫu thuật ngực cho tomboy*

----------

